

James Gandolfini dead at 51 - peter123
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/james-gandolfini-dead-51-article-1.1377435

======
eip
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB74_jhDC-Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB74_jhDC-Q)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lPyUCBuwUM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lPyUCBuwUM)

------
misiti3780
man that really fucking sucks

